#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Творчество >  > > >  >  > Юмор >  > > >  >  >  Антибодхичитта

## Иванофф

Вот просветлею - всё вам всем припомню!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.07.2018)

----------


## Кокотик

если вы с таким настроем котите просвятлеть, то нам боятся нечего!  :Big Grin:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.07.2018)

----------


## Anthony

Дхарма.орг.ру на выезде с гастролями?

----------

Alex (08.07.2018), Владимир Николаевич (17.12.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот просветлею - всё вам всем припомню!


 :Kiss:   :Smilie: 
А говорите чегото - нет  :Wink: 

Светлейте !
(хоть в разделе "юмор", но светлейте)

----------

